# ACC-EX



## ferrao2003 (Sep 24, 2018)

Sorry, its my first post here, but i have to make an alert.
Who have an Betfair account in this site (ACC-EX) watch out!!!

A week ago they sent an email requiring 40 eur per month to continue with the account. Or he would have to close the account. I closed the account.
Now they make excuses for PC payments, something I never did in this account! 
A way to steal our money!
Watch out!!!


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 24, 2018)

So you opened betfair account from thid party? Is it illegal in your country?


----------



## ferrao2003 (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi

I am Portuguese and 3 years ago the Portuguese government has banned betfair from operating in portugal. In order to have a betfair account, we have several ways. Either we arrange a broker or a friend residing in other country to open an account for us, etc.
Since I can not do otherwise, I had to find a broker and gave me wrong!


----------



## Jessica B (Nov 28, 2018)

I am from From Nederlands, I've search also and I succeded in having a real Betfair account with  ACC-EX.COM    I think they are good, I am also charged the 40 Euro. this is for monthly membership and it is paid quaterly.


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 24, 2022)

acc-ex is a scam, plenty of similar stories

they are the same company as Bet-IBC, never use any of them. 






						Acc-Ex.com - Review (Betfair accounts) - Scammers | Arbusers
					

Warning---- service is a SCAM Please read my review below, which describes everything from day one until I accepted that I got scammed. I have opened ..




					arbusers.com


----------



## mayertom (Mar 24, 2022)

nevergiveup said:


> acc-ex is a scam, plenty of similar stories
> 
> they are the same company as Bet-IBC, never use any of them.
> 
> ...


what exactly they are - another agent ?


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 24, 2022)

mayertom said:


> what exactly they are - another agent ?


Basically bet-Ibc with a different name, best to stay away.


----------



## mayertom (Mar 24, 2022)

nevergiveup said:


> Basically bet-Ibc with a different name, best to stay away.








They don't even have a license.  Stay away from them. Your money are not safe there.


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 25, 2022)

By the way it's hilarious how bet-ibc and acc-ex (same guys) spam this forum, and other forums too.

There is a Jessica who recommends acc-ex here :











She is supposedly from Amsterdam.


And on this French forum, the same Jessica is from Marseille 











On the other forum, "she" recommends bet-ibc of course.


Spammers and scammers, can't deny they are working hard. Embarrassing


----------



## bett0r (Mar 26, 2022)

I used this "service" before and can confirm, STAY AWAY. I deposited 4000 EUR on a Betfair account, then won a bit, went up to 4500 EUR, they found reasons to transfer the money from one account to another, so my balance was 4500 EUR, on the new account it was 3800 EUR... they stole me 700 EUR just because they decided to.

I asked to transfer to a Bet365 account later, same thing, charged me over and over again for any goddamn reason, all in all my total profits since using them was around 1000 EUR... yet when I withdrew all, I ended up with a loss, total about 1000 euros, *so basically they charged me 2000 EUR in fees everytime *they decided to make a transfer from one account to another. They made like 4 or 5 transfers and you can't do anything about it.

Will never use again.

Basically once you deposit to them, they milk you like a cow.


----------

